# Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?



## Joel-92 (27. März 2011)

*Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*

Hallo, was meint ihr? 

Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 4 und 8 GB RAM?
Lohnt sich das Aufrüsten des unten genannten Systems von 4 GB auf 8 GB RAM?
Habt ihr sonst noch Verbesserungsvorschläge für das System?

Das System:

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (auf SSD installiert)  

Netzteil:            Corsair VX550W (550 Watt)
Mainboard:         Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 (rev 2.1) mit BIOS-Version F4 
CPU:                 AMD Athlon II X4 640 (4x 3,0 GHz) 
RAM:                 Corsair XMS3 Memory, DDR3, 1333 MHz, 4 GB (2x 2 GB)
Grafikkarte:        ASUS EAH5670 - Radeon HD 5670, 1 GB
Festplatte:         Samsung SpinPoint F3 Desktop Class HD103SJ (1 TB)
SSD:                 Intel X25-V Value SATA Solid-State Drive (40 GB) 
DVD-Brenner:      LG Electronics GH-22LS50
BluRay-Laufwerk: LiteOn iHOS104

Digitus USB 2.0 PCI-Karte
Sharcoon Cardreader 

Alles ist in einem AOC Gehäuße verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke.


----------



## x-up (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*

Also 8GB bringen momentan noch keinen Vorteil.

Ich arbeite mit einer Videoschnittsoftware und unter Win7x64 laste ich nur mit dieser Software ca. 6 GB für das komplette System. Alle 8GB ware noch nie ausgelastet.

EDIT: allerdings sind die Preise für RAM momentan günstig, das könnte sich aber bald ändern. In den nächsten Jahren werden Softwareprogrammierer für X64 Progamme die Latte sicher höher anlegen und da könnte es dann durchaus interessant sein etwas mehr RAM verbaut zu haben.


----------



## Goner (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*

bei einigen Sachen wirst du es schon merken....schluß mit lästigen nachladezeiten...hab den jetztigen Speicherpreis auch genutzt....auf 12 Gb RAM


----------



## deckard-cain (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*

Wenn ich mir The Witcher 2 anschaue, geben die ja schon für Windows 7 die Empfehlung für 4GB. Ist denke ich nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis das auch bei anderen Spielen gilt. Das speicherhungrigste Spiel bis jetzt war bei mir Dragon Age, was meine derzeitigen 4GB zu 79% ausgelastet hat. Demnächst kommt aber ein neuer PC und der auch mit 8GB. Bei den Preisen muss man einfach mehr verbauen. Wie schon gepostet, wer weiß, wie lange das noch so bleibt ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*

Mehr wie 4GB lohnen eigendlich nur bei Video- und Bildbearbeitung. Um zu sagen ob man was an dem Rechner verbessern könnte muß man schon wissen wofür der genutzt wird


----------



## Joel-92 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*

Also am häufigsten wird er nur zum im Internet surven, chatten, Musik hören, DVDs und BluRays schaun benutzt.
Fotos werden auch öfters bearbeitet, Video bearbeitung und Office Anwendungen ab und zu. Gespielt wird eher selten, aber kommt auch vor.


----------



## NCphalon (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*

Naja 32-Bit Software kann pro Instanz sowieso nur max. 2GB nutzen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Also am häufigsten wird er nur zum im Internet surven, chatten, Musik hören, DVDs und BluRays schaun benutzt.
> Fotos werden auch öfters bearbeitet, Video bearbeitung und Office Anwendungen ab und zu. Gespielt wird eher selten, aber kommt auch vor.


 
dann lohnt es sich nicht 

oder bist du mit den 4gb schon öfters an die grenzen gestoßen?


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*

32-Bit kann maximal 4GB nutzen. Nur der Korrektheit halber.


----------



## Joel-92 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*

Bei der Bildbearbeitung ja... aber sonst nicht


----------



## Joel-92 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> 32-Bit kann maximal 4GB nutzen. Nur der Korrektheit halber.


 
Ja klar, ist aber ein 64-bit Win 7...


----------



## JoshuaNRW (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*

Nur mal so, was waren das für Zeiten als man noch 4 MB im Rechner hatte und stolz war auf 8 MB aufzurüsten bis dann Star Wars kam das 16 MB Arbeitsspeicher brauchte..... 
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis 8GB Vorraussetzung sind aber dann sind andere Komponenten auch zu Wechseln, CPU, HD, Grafikkarte aber lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Ja klar, ist aber ein 64-bit Win 7...


 
jo, aber die anwendungen müssen auch 64bit sein, sonst könnten die maximal nur 2gb speicher belegen. du bräuchtest also 4 solcher 32bit anwendungen, um dein ram voll zu kriegen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> 32-Bit kann maximal 4GB nutzen. Nur der Korrektheit halber.


 
Aber nicht eine x86 Software, die ist für maximal 2GB ausgelegt, das kann sie adressieren, mehr nicht.


----------



## DiZER (28. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt sich RAM Aufrüstung von 4 GB auf 8 GB?*

hi, im moment nutzen derzeit kaum bis garnicht irgendwelche spiele sei es x86 OS oder x64 OS mehr als 4GB gewinnbringend.
ich selber benche immer im freundeskreis ausgiebig und prüfe auch immer pcgh artikel gegen
achtung: ich selber habe in diversen benchmarks auch eine verschlechterrung der FPS messen können - d.h.  das 4GB besser waren als 8GB. allerdings wurden die vergleiche nur unter einem x64 OS gemacht, da ja unter x86 sowieso bei 4GB schluß ist!
die antwort lautet: NEIN! in puncto spielen, aber JA!, in puncto anwendungssoftware.
allerdings wird ram immer billiger und auch 8GB damit attraktiver, aber keine angst, die preise bleiben wahrscheinlich noch 1 bis 1,5 jahre so wie jetzt überall.
wenn man genug geld hat und auch mindestens einen 6 kerner inklusive der anwendungsoftware besitzt und nutzt, kann es sich auch definitiv lohnnen.
spieler brauchen aber derzeit keine panik zu schieben, wenn der kumpel im forum mit seinen sündhaft schnellen 8Gb ddr3 riegeln angibt!

MFG


----------

